# sony vaio pro 13 vs macbook retina 13



## johndu13 (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

comme vous le savez je suis tout proche de prendre un retina 13
mais, je suis tombé par pure hasard sur les nouveaux sony vaio pro 13"

Processeur: 																	 																Intel® CoreTM i5-4200U 1,6 GHz 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Système d'exploitation: 																	 																Windows 8 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Couleur: 																	 																Noir 																		 																		 																		 																					
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 													 					 																	 																 														 																 																	Capacité: 																	 																128 Go SSD -SATA 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Mémoire: 																	 																4 Go 1600 MT/s DDR3L-SDRAM 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Ecran: 																	 																LED 33,7 cm, 1920x1080 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Dongle Ethernet Wi-Fi® et VGA: 																	 																Sans Ethernet Wi-Fi® et VGA 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Batterie: 																	 																Batterie jusqu'à 7 heures 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Microsoft® Office 2013: 																	 																Office 365 Home Premium Trial 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Logiciel de sécurité McAfee: 																	 																Sans protection 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Adobe® Creation: 																	 																Sans Adobe Creation 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 														 																 																	Adobe® Lightroom®: 																	 																Sans AdobeLightroom 4 																		 																		 																		 																	 																 																							 													 													 													 													 														 															Comprend également 														 														
 														 														 																 																	Écran tactile: 																	Sans écran tactile 																 														 																 																	Style du clavier: 																	Clavier avec rétro-éclairage 																 														 																 																	Langue et clavier: 																	Français (AZERTY) 																 														 																 																	Carte graphique: 																	Intel® HD Graphics 4400 																 														 																 																	Sortie HDMI: 																	Sortie HDMI 																 														 																 																	LAN sans fil: 																	LAN(IEEE 802.11abgn) sans fil 																 														 																 																	Bluetooth®: 																	Bluetooth® 4.0 																 														 																 																	Technologie NFC: 																	Technologie NFC intégrée 																 														 																 																	Garantie: 																	2 ans de garantie 																 														 																 																	Adaptateur secteur: 																	1 Adaptateur secteur 																 														 																 																	Port(s) USB: 																	2x USB 3.0 																 														 																 																	Fonctions de sécurité: 																	Pas de fonctions de sécurité

poid environ 1kg





je precise GARANTIE 4 ANS pour un total de 930 EUROS



je precise aussi les 8go de ram c'est un detail c'est +40 euros




qu'en pensez vous  vis a vis du retina ?(que je peux avoir en excellent  etat a 1000 euros


merci


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Juin 2013)

la question c'est : 

OSX ou Windows 

choisit ton OS, et tu auras la machine !


car oui le sony est très bien si tu veux un Windows, si tu veux un mac, prends un air ...
ça depends de ton utilisation etc...


----------



## johndu13 (19 Juin 2013)

le mac air c'est impossible 

je voulais justement un amc retina pour l'espace de travail 

le sony est full hd donc ca peut aller


le soucis c'est que windows  j'en ai marre
et osx me plait bien (meme si je trouve qu'il ets un peu trop connect avec les reseau sociaux

mais le sony a 930 euros a une garantie de 4 ans !
la ou le mac en a que 1 !


je suis perdu


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Juin 2013)

si tu en as marre de windows , va sur un Mac

car ta garantie 4ans ok, c'est cool, mais sur tous les jours ou tu vas en avoir marre de windows tu te dirais a mais oui c'est bon j'ai une garantie de 4 ans 

donc nan , tu veux un mac prends le  et sur un 11 pouces en 1920*1080 c'est franchement tout petit.. j'ai déjà testé donc par sur un retina 13

et pour les réseaux , euh non, c'est pas activé par défaut donc si tu ne rentre pas de compte y a aucun soucis


----------



## johndu13 (20 Juin 2013)

ce n'"est pas un 11 mais un sony 13"

ca ne sera pas plus petit que le retina en 13  !


----------



## johndu13 (20 Juin 2013)

personne d'autres n'a un avis ?


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Juin 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> ce n'"est pas un 11 mais un sony 13"
> 
> ca ne sera pas plus petit que le retina en 13  !



a ok, effectivement sur un 13, on va avoir une dalle un peu comme sur le retina alors 


tu es sur un forum "mac" très rare sont ceux qui vont te conseiller le Sony ...
ceux qui conseil le sony ne sont pas sur ce forum


----------



## lastnero (20 Juin 2013)

Il faut voir le prix aussi, ce n'est pas négligeable.
Les retinas sont cher.

Maintenant, les pc sous Windows 8 ont une très bonne autonomie (j'ai été surpris !). Et l'écran tactile + les gestes de Windows 8, c'est une habitude à prendre, mais j'en vois certains chez moi naviguer entre les fenêtre et tout à une vitesse folle !

Pour moi, le grand soucis des retinas, c'est la chaleur qu'ils dégagent.
Vas dans un apple store si tu en as l'occasion, glisse ta main sous un 13" retina et un 13" normal. Le retina est vraiment chaud, le clavier aussi, alors que ce sont des machines de démonstrations, elles affichent le bureau voire une image et rien d'autre. S'il chauffe déjà, c'est pas bon signe.

Maintenant, l'os, est un vrai plus il faut l'avouer, et le retina une très belle machine (finesse, ecran, ...). LA garantie, il faut savoir que les mac sont quand même des machines fiables.

Dernier point, je ne sais pas si c'est possible sur ce pc, mais pourquoi pas se renseigner pour voir si tu peux y mettre OSX ? (voir si les composants seront reconnus, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth,...)


----------



## johndu13 (20 Juin 2013)

ATTENTION le sony n'est pas tactile

et perso le tactile je m'en fous


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Juin 2013)

lastnero te fait une réponse assez développé et tu réponds juste ..

"le tactile je m'en fou ..."

Génial ... je sors de ce topic personnellement


----------



## johndu13 (20 Juin 2013)

ce n'est pas mechant du tout

c'est juste qu ele tactile je m'en fous 

de plus le sony n'est pas tactile

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

ce n'est pas méchant  le tactile je m'en fous 

et de plus il n'y a pas de tactile

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------

allez 200 vues et 10 reponses !!!


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Juin 2013)

Franchement c'est pas une histoire de machine mais bien de système


il faut que tu saches si tu veux un windows ou un Mac

si tu as cette réponse tu auras t'as machine !


----------



## johndu13 (20 Juin 2013)

ce qui me plait chez le mac , c'est l'ecran retina (la definition hors norme
et aussi l'osx qui est extrement simplifié
bien evidement la coque alu avec son pavé mousse costaud

mais ce qui me fais chié c'est le prix
les infos un peu trop devoilé sur les reseau sociaux/cloud


ce que j'aime sur le sony  c'est windows que je connais par coeur
la garantie 4 ans
le prix

ce que je n'aime pas  c'est( aussi windows  qui est trop complexe
la dallel qui na pas la meme resolution que le mac
la coque fibre carbone  aucun recule


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Juin 2013)

alors je ne vois pas pourquoi tu parles des réseaux sociaux .... ? car il n'y a rien de connecté sur OSX ! tu peux ajouter facebook et twitter mais c'est pas obligatoire du tout ! on peut faire sans 

Le prix certe ! mais la qualité est là, et le prix a la revente aussi !


----------



## johndu13 (20 Juin 2013)

je trouve juste qu'il est tres porté partage et reseau sociaux


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Juin 2013)

on a même la même notion de partage ...

apple met en avant imessage etc c'est sur ! mais c'est une pub pour faire passer les gens de l'iPhone au Mac 
mais après il n'y a rien d'autre


----------



## Davidq (20 Juin 2013)

Un rMBP 13 en 128 de SSD ça vaut 1239&#8364; sur le refurb store, produit neuf et garantie 1 an.

Donc la différence entre ton Sony et le Mac n'est plus que de 300 boules à la défaveur du rMBP.
Tu trouves mêmes des versions avec SSD256 pour à peine plus cher.


----------



## guillaumelou (20 Juin 2013)

Fidel à windows depuis 17 ans (j'en ai 34), je suis passé à Mac il y a 3 semaines et après un très léger temps d'adaptation pour prendre mes marques, windows ne me manque pas du tout. Pourtant je n'avais jamais eu de gros souci avec windows à part quelques bug énervant comme "internet explorer à commis une erreur et doit fermer ....." GAVANT.... et pourtant au niveau bidouille en cas de problème je tatais pas mal..... Par contre je déteste windows 8, MAc OS X est bien plus intuitif !

Bref, je te recommande plutôt le MBPR 13 car :

- OS X est bein plus agréable et stable que windows
- pas de virus sur Mac
- pas de Bug à tout va
- Un Mac ça se revend très bien (ça te permet de changer de machine régulièrement, le 1er Mac coûte plus chère qu'un PC, OK, mais les suivants ne te coûteront pas plus chère....) Un PC ça ne se revend pas (ou une misère...)
- le trackpad des MBP et MBPR et exceptionnelle (et pourtant j'ai toujours largement préféré une souris sur tout les autres portables que j'ai eu....) mais là c'est vraiment un régal, je ne me sert plus d'une souris depuis que je l'ai (elle me esrvira encore un peu pour excel car c'est plus rapide, mais pour le reste ça sert à rien, la possibilité de faire défiler le texte avec 2 doigts est une tuerie !)


----------



## johndu13 (20 Juin 2013)

on parle pas du refurb (en plus c'est 1269 pas 1239)

on parle d'un mac retina 13 a 1000 euros garantie 1 an avec dalle retina, coque alu

et d'un sony  13" garantie 4 ans a 970 euros en full hd coque fibre carbone

ps/si tu veux reelement comparé les deux le mac coute 1500 euros voir 1400 euros a la fnac
et le sony neuf coute 970


----------



## Holosmos (20 Juin 2013)

On est censé dire quoi de plus? T'as tous les arguments en poche.


----------



## FJSonin (20 Juin 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> on parle pas du refurb (en plus c'est 1269 pas 1239)
> 
> on parle d'un mac retina 13 a 1000 euros garantie 1 an avec dalle retina, coque alu
> 
> ...



Je t'en supplie, prend toi le Sony.


----------



## johndu13 (21 Juin 2013)

c'est facile pour toi a ce moment la ou tu as pris ton mac il n'y avais pas beaucoup de concurence 

desolé de te faire chier

il n'y a qu'en france ou l'on voit cela !


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2013)

oui prends le sony ... car là on te dit un truc tu dis l'inverse

ton idée a l'air bien précise en tete tu attends quoi comme réponse, tout le monde te dit le MBPR 
mais bon tu dis sony a chaque fois alors va y


----------



## johndu13 (21 Juin 2013)

le probleme n'est pas la 

le but est de develloper ses idées et pas seulement dire prend le mac

il faut savoir argumenter (autrement qu'en parlant de l'os)


----------



## FJSonin (21 Juin 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> le probleme n'est pas la
> 
> le but est de develloper ses idées et pas seulement dire prend le mac
> 
> il faut savoir argumenter (autrement qu'en parlant de l'os)



Le Sony a une coque en fibre carbone, je crois que tout est dit.


----------



## guillaumelou (21 Juin 2013)

J ai oublié de rajouter l autonomie bien meilleure sur le Mac comparé au vaio.


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> le probleme n'est pas la
> 
> le but est de develloper ses idées et pas seulement dire prend le mac
> 
> il faut savoir argumenter (autrement qu'en parlant de l'os)



on choisit une machine en fonction de ses besoins et de son os car c'est ce que l'on utilise

le reste c'est que une coque ... même si c'est un plus


----------



## johndu13 (21 Juin 2013)

le probleme c'est que a ce jour le besoin est utilisé sur les deux machines

le sony fais tout

le mac aussi(au pire en installant windows en +)

l'usage qu'il soit juste bureautique ou multimedia ou jeux video avec les deux modele  on peut l'avoir ...

tu peut devellopé pour l'autonnomie tu es si sure que ca ?


----------



## thun (21 Juin 2013)

Alors comment te dire déjà ton prix est faux.
C'est 1199  avec windows 8 donc déjà renseigne toi comme il faut.
930  c'est même pas le prix sans système d'exploitation entrée de gamme a 999.
Ensuite il n'est pas encore commercialisé (à partir de Juillet au mieux)
Mais prends le ce vaio  s'il te convient bien tu gagneras de l'argent


----------



## johndu13 (21 Juin 2013)

si je post ici ce n'est pas pour rien ...

il est dispo sur le site de sony 

je parle bien du vaio pro a 1000 euros

il y a un code pour avoir -7%

ce qui le fais a 930

et si on rajoute 4 giga de ram de plus(8 au total) on monte a 970 livré

donc non je ne reve pas


----------



## thun (22 Juin 2013)

Autant pour moi alors.
Il a l'air bien mais bon voila je suis pas objectif peut être..
Ma femme a un samsung sous windows 8 franchement c'est l'horreur rien que le système d'exploitation..
Après c'est une histoire de goût


----------



## kalakouta (22 Juin 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> personne d'autres n'a un avis ?



Bonjour,
concernantble SONY VAIO et le MAC je pense que cela dependra de tes besoins si tu es dessinateur je te conseille de prendre le mac ,pour d'autre fonction autres que la cailigraphie ; je pense que  le SONY te serra plus profitable car l'installation des diffrents logiciel sont moins chers auprès de certains amis tu pourras te faire depanner par des logiciels que ytu vraiment besoin


----------



## johndu13 (22 Juin 2013)

osx  tout propre 

et ui je fais parti de l'equipe


----------



## johndu13 (25 Août 2013)

sujet clos 


retina 13 


j'ai preferer partir sur un nouveau système


----------

